# How many out there?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Anybody know how many american rv's are registered in uk? Having just bought one I guess I have joined a fairly small group, but how small? In the national press recently it was reported that there are about 125,000 motorhomes registered in the uk, I would have thought that figure a bit low, so american rv's would only make up a very small proportion of these, any ideas? :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi this question came up on another site, and I think Don Mage said that the DVLA have approx 9500 RV's on their data base.

olley


----------



## ladybird666 (Nov 23, 2006)

ant got a clue ,been thinking the same thing


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

well theres me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

and me


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:hello2: Yoo Hoo!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:werecomingforyou: and me too in my yank tank :wink:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone who knows about these things told me recently about 8000


----------



## abbijoe (Feb 26, 2008)

8000


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Park them end to end and they would ......take up a lot of space... :lol: :lol:


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Three - all the rest are cardboard cut outs.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

At what point do we become "A Gaggle"


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

tel999 said:


> At what point do we become "A Gaggle"


Usually after the second bottle of wine :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I got one 



not a cutout either, so apparently 4 real ones then,


----------

